# Fireball premium twist drying towel review



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to another review of mine. This time it's the Fireball premium twist drying towel.

It it 90cm x 70cm in size and very light weight and has a strange texture due to the twisted fibres. The other side is a woven microfibre similar to a short pile cloth. This does not mean it's rough.

After a quick wash in the washing machine it was ready to go.










I go for the place on panel and drag across without applying any pressure technique which works for me.

The absorbing strength from this towel is unbelievable as the video shows. It leaves all panels streak free and as dry as a bone.






Due to the texture of the towel it's very flexible and not like a starched shirt helping it get into all the crevices which hold water.






After doing my whole car the towel was still lightweight and manageable.

This is now my go to towel due to the ease of it and the "sucking" power from it.

These were available from sample.this and should shortly be available from clean and shiny


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That appears to work very well, nice review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## alfredozor (Nov 28, 2015)

can u also use it to dry the windows?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

alfredozor said:


> can u also use it to dry the windows?


Yes you can, worked just as well on them as the paintwork


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice review


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Good review there matt, how big is the towel if you don't mind me asking?:wave:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

90x70cm according to the write up about it. I'll measure it once I get a tape measure out to confirm this (likely to be weekend if I remember)


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

UK stockist?.SJ.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> UK stockist?.SJ.





matt-rudd said:


> These were available from sample.this and should shortly be available from clean and shiny


Hope this helps


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Another quick video showing the ease and results that can be achieved


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

matt-rudd said:


> Hope this helps


Just flicked through your thread,must of missed the clean&shiny part.SJ.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Just flicked through your thread,must of missed the clean&shiny part.SJ.


Easily done!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks impressive!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow. Might be my next purchase


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmmm seems awful similar to my Gyeon Silk Dryer. Probably same towel, it's amazing , I just glide it over the car and it dries it streak free. Only one side usable like on this one, and strange looking fibers but probably best drying towel I have ever used.

EDIT: Yeah , totaly same.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

FallenAngel said:


> Hmmm seems awful similar to my Gyeon Silk Dryer. Probably same towel, it's amazing , I just glide it over the car and it dries it streak free. Only one side usable like on this one, and strange looking fibers but probably best drying towel I have ever used.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah , totaly same.


I thought the same.

I've been using Gyeon silk dryer for a short while. It took me a few goes to get used to it but I'm the same as you, it's now my go to towel.
I bought the large one, which I think is too big TBH. I'm waiting for the small one to come back in stock at Polished Bliss.
I've just ordered (from Polished Bliss) the Gyeon Soft Dryer to try out.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

News in, clean and shiny will be stocking fireball from around the 20th of December.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

How well protected is the surface you are working on? How would the towel react to a car that is quite wet?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

The second video I uploaded had quite a lot of standing water which I why I uploaded another  I'd imagine it would perform just as well on a wet surface with stagnant water on as well as one which has just been waxed


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> News in, clean and shiny will be stocking fireball from around the 20th of December.


Shame it's not in time for Christmas presents.....for me :lol:

Looks great though!


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

looks impressive, bye bye more money, kids only need boxes and wrapping paper for christmas eh!?:thumb:


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

I fancy the 2m wide version, hope it gets stocked somehere for a easy pat dry!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

belly0Jelly said:


> I fancy the 2m wide version, hope it gets stocked somehere for a easy pat dry!


I'm sure that would be a great one. They are very light weight!


----------

